# Is it ok to take a 1 yr old snow tubing?



## gokiamma (Feb 11, 2004)

Mommies,

We are planning to take our 1 yr old to Tahoe in two weeks. Can we take him snowtubing on bunny slopes? I think it should be fine but just thought would post the query and see if any one thinks otherwise.

thanks!
deepa


----------



## kaydee (Aug 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gokiamma*
Mommies,

We are planning to take our 1 yr old to Tahoe in two weeks. Can we take him snowtubing on bunny slopes? I think it should be fine but just thought would post the query and see if any one thinks otherwise.

thanks!
deepa

We've been thinking about it too. Our ds is 22 months, and we're still a little unsure. I don't think we would have taken him at 1 year....but maybe that's just us.


----------



## sleet76 (Jun 2, 2004)

I would have done it at that age if the hills were small and slow and I had a helmet for the baby. My daughter was very coordinated at that age, though, and would have been able to hold on and sit up well even with speed and turns. If she had been less coordinated, I may not have...


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

Sure, I would do it if I felt comfortable with the area it was taking place in. We took my son sledding when he was younger . . . right around that age . . . . and he loved it. I agree with it being on a hill that is not very steep and where the movement down the hill is relatively slow.


----------



## steffanie3 (Mar 17, 2002)

I don't think I would. I have been tempted to take our son out, especially when we had 17 inches of snow. I think I am going to buy a sled and pull him around the yard.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

You will probably have to check with the area (if it is a developed recreation area) for their rules.

I know around us

Snoqualmie Pass (WA) --- 42"
SkiBowl (OR) --- 3 years

I guess it would depend on a number of factors--- equipment, child, weather, etc...


----------



## karendrema (May 20, 2003)

.


----------



## jazzpurr88 (May 20, 2003)

I live in Reno, Nevada have a 15 month old and he loves to go to the ski resort (Mt. Rose) about 20 miles from Tahoe. We go and DH skis and Jake and I play in the snow, I pull him around on a plastic sled and he loves watching and interacting with the other kids who are there playing. He likes going in the lodge and drinking warm milk, nursing (sippy cup of milk in one hand and nursing) watching the fire and reading books while we wait for daddy to get done skiing.

We also take him out to play in our front yard that has about 15 inches of snow. Dh dug out a fort like thing and he loves to hide in it and pop up and say boo. We can't go to the car without him checking out the snow first.

I say go for it! Tahoe is a beautiful palce with much more to do than ski and gamble.


----------

